# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  lasma

## cnclaivung

con máy đẹp nhất mà em được thấy
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cGSlkjMGlE

----------


## nhatson

chắc cụ khoái cái vụ nó dùng vòng bi lăn trên la sắt

----------


## cnclaivung

không cụ ạ, thấy kết cấu của nó em kết...ehem....đẹp, gọn gàng....hot boy, áp dụng cho khung gỗ được, chơi thôi

----------


## nhatson

ai cha , cụ vẫn thik cái dự án thế kỉ này ah

----------


## cuong

việc làm đầu tiên có lẽ là đổi nickname cho hợp phong thủy, hihihi (nói đùa thôi )

----------


## cnclaivung

> việc làm đầu tiên có lẽ là đổi nickname cho hợp phong thủy, hihihi (nói đùa thôi )


vậy theo bác đổi tên gì cho phù hợp nhỉ, góp ý em phát, 
Ns : dự án thế ki ? em khoái cái tên này nhá

----------


## cuong

"everything from wood" chẳng hạn, chúc dự án sớm thành hiện thực , plasma thì chắc phải "cẩn thận củi lửa" bác ạ

----------


## inhainha

Cái đầu plasma đó, giá thị trường nhiêu tiền vậy các bác?

----------


## cnclaivung

> "everything from wood" chẳng hạn, chúc dự án sớm thành hiện thực , plasma thì chắc phải "cẩn thận củi lửa" bác ạ


Có lý....nhưng em hok chơi với lửa...ăn cắp kiểu dáng cho máy gỗ có sự cứng vững vô đối thui :Wink: 
Con máy em ddag lên phương án chắc chắn giống con này 80 %

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cái đầu plasma đó, giá thị trường nhiêu tiền vậy các bác?


Chắc cở trên trăm đó đại ca

----------


## cnclaivung

sẳn tiện các bác phán  em phát, nếu một con máy router độ runout lớn nhất cho phép ở gia tốc lớn khoản bao nhiêu...đương nhiên càng vững càng tốt nhưng điều đó là ko thể bởi do vật liệu....vậy nếu khung cứng vững trên lý thuyết thì ntn...có bác bảo em khi lắp trục X lên vai xong, lấy đồng hồ so bên đầu kia, đầu bên này lấy búa cở 3 kg hoặc hơn táng 1 phát mà kim ko nhúc nhich thì ok...,bây giờ em thực sự đi sâu vào cái gọi là cứng vững...thank

----------

